# Breeders in VA/NC/SC



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

You might look over Rose n Poos wonderful resource for folks looking for a poodle








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome, @Vexxe. Did you mean to delete the body of your post? Did you want the whole thread deleted?


----------

